# Hunting Pictures



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Not really a Prep post but I noticed most of them here are not really prep oriented anyway.

I was searching for some pics of my favorite elk hunting area, I usually hunt around Thanksgiving and in the southwest part of the state it is about zero degrees F and the wind blows 20-30 mph all the time.

In the process I found a lot of my favorite hunting pictures, some of them date back as much as 20 years ago, I thought it would be fun to see some pictures from other parts of America









Just a typical elk in southwest Montana, had to pack him out about 6 miles and used my horses to do it.

Sigh, lots of memories.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Still looking through my hunting pics, I believe this is the animal on the ground that is shown in the previous pic loaded on the horse









Its hard to say exactly as I've killed several bulls in that same spot over the years., that meadow is about 7500 feet.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

See, thats what Im talking bout..Awesome. and for us city dwellers,, MAN there aint nothing typical about killing an elk. Would love the "hands on" of helping with an elk. Having hunted deer over 20 years and never pulled the trigger on one, to me, that is far from typical.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Another of my favorite pics, when I was Mountain goat hunting in 2005 in the Bear Tooth Wilderness (just above Yellowstone Park) I ran across a bunch of Grizzlies, here is a shot of my size 13 foot next to the griz print.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Boulder pass same year 2005









Rode in 25 miles the first day over bolder pass which was snowed in the week before, and camped near the Buffalo Creek ranger station which was closed for the year, in this part of the country a single snow storm can close the pass off for the winter so the forest rangers have already left.









Spent the night and hiked up to 10.400 feet the next day and shot a nice billy goat.







g

Tied the carcass up in a tree 600 yards from my camp that night, as the bears were thick, slept lightly and then rode out the 25 miles back to the truck the next day (over the pass etc. it was a long long days ride)

Memories.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Rancher - 

I want your life. That is great!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes Montana has its perks, my sons first antelope at 12









His first turkey









And his first deer


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Is the ground always white like that?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha only September through May


----------



## mattdeere (Jan 12, 2014)

Caribou I shot a few years ago in Quebec.


----------



## mattdeere (Jan 12, 2014)

Montana Elk and California Tule Elk Cows


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are a few.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

A few more


----------



## mattdeere (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice pics! I love it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Man you guys...Those are some beautiful pictures...MMMMMM..


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

that's beautiful. thank you for sharing!


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

Great adventures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

The fire at deer camp


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Those Missouri River breaks deer are to die for, I should hunt there some day.

My wife isn't fond of deer meat, but I could jerk it and pass it around.

On a sad note I'm putting down my oldest and best pack horse tomorrow, its time on several levels. I should have done it last fall after the good grazing was done but I am a softie for this guy, what a great animal. He is the dunn on the left (I am on the appy on the right)


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ha, found it!

Moose tags are like hens teeth around here, about 17 years ago I got lucky and drew a cow tag, it was an easy hunt and good eating


----------

